# good pdf to mobi converter?



## nerys (Jul 5, 2010)

Most pdf work fine on the kindle but pdf content is STATIC even if its text IE you can't alter the text size and while most display fine some of them the text is Locked to a TINY font that even my eyes that prefer small fonts have difficulty with on my kindle dx.

I have and like calibre but its pretty much useless for pdf's it completely butchers formatting to the point where the books are unreadable and adds a bunch of garbage (file:/// location info evey page)

all paragraph spacing is gone (yes I know about the check box it don't work) all indentations are gone it just butchers them.

is there an other means of converting these files to something flowable for the kindle without losing the formatting?

to give you an idea here is what the original pdf looks like (this one happens to view FINE on the kindle) and here is what calibre does to it once its converted.


















suggestions?


----------



## nerys (Jul 5, 2010)

I also can not use amazon to convert the file. it just sends the same file back to me.

I assume since its IN PDF already it decided its already compatible and just sends me back my file without conversion or doing anything to it.

Suggestions?

update - tried a search for prc instead of mobi and got a hit on a mobipocket creator. tried it and its MUCH better than calibre at converting the pdf's

its a pain to use but its easy and does the job. One thing lacking. it still removes the spaces between paragraphs making it hard to read. I can not find a setting to force it to stop removing this paragraph spacing.

suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nerys said:


> I also can not use amazon to convert the file. it just sends the same file back to me.
> 
> I assume since its IN PDF already it decided its already compatible and just sends me back my file without conversion or doing anything to it.
> 
> Suggestions?


In the Users Guide, it points out that if you have PDF you want converted, even though the Kindle can read it as is, you should put "convert" in the subject of the e-mail sent so they know you want it converted.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In the Users Guide, it points out that if you have PDF you want converted, even though the Kindle can read it as is, you should put "convert" in the subject of the e-mail sent so they know you want it converted.


I'm convinced Amazon just runs it through Calibre or Mobipocket, anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MobiPocket, I think. . . . I seem to recall that they actually own them or something.   But, the point is, they WILL convert a PDF. . . you just have to let them know that you want it converted and not just sent wirelessly.

And it says that in the Users Guide.


----------



## nerys (Jul 5, 2010)

Mine did not come with any user guide. just a very simple pamplet of paper telling me how to register.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you get your Kindle from Amazon?  'Cause the Users Guide comes on it.  

I guess if you got it from a third party the guide could have been removed.  But, having registered it at Amazon, you should be able to access it via the Archive or "Manage Your Kindle".


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't recall my K2 coming with a paper manual, but the user manual was loaded on the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Right. . .it comes with a little 'quick start' booklet and the Users Guide loaded. . . .


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I send all my PDF's to amazon to convert and I think they come our pretty decent.  As previously mentioned you need to type in convert in the subject line and send to the @free.kindle.com address. Otherwise they send the pdf back to you with no conversion.  Sounds like this is what is happening to you. It will be returned to you pretty quickly.  Once you receive it save to your computer then transfer over using the usb.


----------

